

Show HN: TagniFi Fundamentals Is Now Available in Excel on SpreadCloud - csandstedt
http://www.tagnifi.com/tagnifi-fundamentals-is-now-available-in-excel-on-spreadcloud/

======
fiatjaf
I don't know what is TagniFi, but I was interested in SpreadCloud until I saw
that it required registered data sources.

Why don't you change this to a Spreadcloud that accepts any kind of JSON data
over HTTP? I would be awesome.

